# An Adorable Surprise



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Went out this morning to feed and check everyone and one of our does...Fashion, had a little chocolate and white doeling tailing her. She had already cleaned her off and was nursing her and being an awesome mom. She is a nice big, strong doeling.

Fashion wasn't due for another week and showed NO signs of kidding soon, but I am very happy with this surprise doeling. This little girl is the first doe kid to be born to Rosasharn GX Cadbury owned by Poppy Patch Farm.

Anywho, I couldn't be happier and am thrilled I got a doeling from Fashion...This is her first doeling, I do believe. This little girl has a great pedigree to boot. Big thanks to Shannon at Poppy Patch for breeding Fashion to Cadbury before coming here! :clap:

Here's her pedigree...

Dam: Poppy Patch RC High Fashion
DS: Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause *B
DD: Poppy Patch FM Kiss Me Kate

Sire: Rosasharn GX Cadbury
SS: Rosasharn's TL Galaxy E, ++B, VEE
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D, E/4*M

Photos below...Isn't she cute!?!  ...now to think of a name.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Freakin' adorable! Congrats on the surprise :leap: :leap:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

She is a little gem. Congrats.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWW I LOOOOOOOVE HER!

Your keeping her right!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, definately going to keep her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWW yay! You should name her something that has to do with fashion lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is cute - congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable..... congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

omg, soo cute!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Love the spots!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute! did you come up with a name for the little darling yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are right...She is an adorable surprise! Congrats on such a healthy baby :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, i've been thinking of a name for her...do you guys like Prada? Since her mom's name is High Fashion...I thought that fit her...kinda goes along the same line. What do ya think? Feel free to throw names out!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Prada sounds great


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya thats a super cute name!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww I wish I could go outside and get a sweet little surprise like that! She's adorable.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I love kid surprises and she is a cutie pie! 
I love Fashions markings, I have a doe who's markings are almost Identical! She's red instead of chocolate, she's got white in the same places though. She gave me a surprise last year with a doe kid too! I walked into the barn and found her in labor, I didn't even know she was pregnant!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH MY goodness!!!! She is stinkin cute!!!!  you could do gucci, or Dolche or Gabana, ect. But Prada is SUper cute!!! CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Love her! She is just a doll. The name Prada would be cute!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Prada is an extremely cute name for her! That has my vote


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

She is too cute!!!

And I think Prada is perfect for the daughter of High Fashion


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...thanks guys. Well...I think we'll go with Prada then. She's really starting to warm up to people and loves getting scratches. I hope i'll have time to mess with her enough so she's friendly. She sure is being a little sweetie pie so far though.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute. Congrats. I like birthings like that. Go to the barn and have baby goats walking around
Suellen


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my word - she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

How adorable!!! And what an awesome surprise! Congrats on Prada


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

What a GREAT Surprise!!! :stars: She is beautiful!


----------



## Michelle (Oct 23, 2009)

*9Month old reg. nubian for sale*

I have a 9 month old for sale. She is brown with a white ring around her middle. She was hand raised and very sweet goat but I only have enough room for so many goat. I am ask $200.00 for her. You can contact me at 423-272-2096 or email me at [email protected] . sorry i will try to get pics of her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW isn't God great? What a beautiful suprise.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^He sure is!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww she's beautiful! Prada definitely suits her! Congrats!


----------

